
New in the Wolfram Language: WikipediaData - lelf
http://blog.wolfram.com/2015/03/20/new-in-the-wolfram-language-wikipediadata/
======
taliesinb
For some reason, the blog doesn't actually link to the live doc page
([http://reference.wolfram.com/language/ref/WikipediaData.html](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/ref/WikipediaData.html)),
which gives all the usages and bells and whistles.

If anyone is interested, there's a fair amount of new stuff in 10.1. Here's a
quick summary:

[http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/quick-revision-
history.ht...](http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/quick-revision-history.html)

and here's a more detailed list of new functions:

[http://reference.wolfram.com/language/guide/SummaryOfNewFeat...](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/guide/SummaryOfNewFeaturesIn101.html)

There should be some blog-posts in the next few weeks to summarize the major
areas.

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks for the detailed info.

Looking to the day all mainstream programming languages will be like Wolfram,
even if it is beyond my lifetime.

------
siegecraft
This isn't actually available yet, just in case you thought you could sign up
and play with it now.

~~~
taliesinb
To clarify: Mathematica 10.1 (the desktop application) shipped a few days ago.
Wolfram Cloud should be running the 10.1 kernel in a few weeks.

